# trout at centennial lake



## Lee.MD

Just found out centennial lake at columbia was stocked with trout on Feb. 9th. I was wondering if anyone fish there for trout, and what do you guys use to catch? And most importantly, where are some good spots? Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Big Rad

*BIg lake*



Lee.MD said:


> Just found out centennial lake at columbia was stocked with trout on Feb. 9th. I was wondering if anyone fish there for trout, and what do you guys use to catch? And most importantly, where are some good spots? Thanks for the help guys.


There are also crappie and bass in there. Walk around and cast till you hit pay-dirt. There are some nice "holes". You can always fish near the spillway and the mouth of the small pond (Paddle boat area).


----------



## Lee.MD

what do you use for trout? powerbait?


----------



## TunaFish

Lee.MD said:


> what do you use for trout? powerbait?


Yup!!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Just use powerbait anywhere from the pavillion to the riprap. During the day try to fish the shade.


----------



## Orest

*There Muskie's*

around the dock area.

I have heard....


----------



## Lee.MD

anyone going this weekend? if I can tag along, that would be kool. hehe


----------



## SureFireSurf

Is it not iced over up there? I live near Little Seneca Lake and there is no open water near shore.


----------



## shadyfisher85

I was wondering the same thing SureFire. I live nearby, but I havn't felt like checking yet. It seems to be that it would be still iced up. I know at least all the little ponds near me are solid with ice.


----------



## Lee.MD

no idea, I am going to walk the bank tomorrow and let you guys know. haha


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Lee.MD said:


> anyone going this weekend? if I can tag along, that would be kool. hehe


I'm thinking about trying centennial this sat but; I don't know if the park is open this early in the year, I have no license yet, it might still be too cold for the trout to bite, and this is pre-season stocking so is it legal to fish for them yet?


----------



## BigJeff823

*DNR Says*

No trout closeres on Elkhorn,Centinnial,and the Little Putuxent River


----------



## RedRocker

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> I'm thinking about trying centennial this sat but; I don't know if the park is open this early in the year, I have no license yet, it might still be too cold for the trout to bite, and this is pre-season stocking so is it legal to fish for them yet?


Centennial is open year round, but the little store and rental place is closed.
No closed season for trout at Centennial either.
Here is the trout stocking and season info for 2011...

http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/stocking/printversion.pdf


----------



## Lee.MD

I walked the bank today, but didn't fish. There are bunch of guys fishing the rock side, and had some luck catching them. Part of the lake is still iced up, but the rock side looks fishable to me. Going to try my luck next weekend, if the weather is good.


----------



## twcrawford

It's good to hear they're biting somewhere. I'm heading to some Indian Head spots tomorrow morning. Look for my report. Tight lines.

TW


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Lee.MD said:


> I walked the bank today, but didn't fish. There are bunch of guys fishing the rock side, and had some luck catching them. Part of the lake is still iced up, but the rock side looks fishable to me. Going to try my luck next weekend, if the weather is good.


I'm surprised, even though its trout I thought it would still be a little cold for them to bite.


----------



## Lee.MD

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> I'm surprised, even though its trout I thought it would still be a little cold for them to bite.


Me too. A family of four had like 5 trouts and some sunnies in the bucket, they were using powerbaits and wax worms.


----------



## Big Rad

*Cold water*



Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> I'm surprised, even though its trout I thought it would still be a little cold for them to bite.



Trout are a cold water fish. This is prime time for those with winter addictions needing a fix. You can walk around without much competition..........

BTW...........Elkhorn is ice free try the spillway before the falls


----------



## lenny

fish on the rocks at centinial lake spinner or worms are good, make a long lead off your main line for trout
Do u think the fishing in the bay will be good this season


----------



## lenny

fish by the rocks at cent. lake,do u think the fishing will be good in the bay this season


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

lenny said:


> fish by the rocks at cent. lake,do u think the fishing will be good in the bay this season


I have my doubts, it really depends on what % of the total striper population fell victim to those poachers.


----------



## Lee.MD

went to the centennial lake today, but got nothing.

Anyone ever fished the Little Patuxent River at laurel? I saw folks fishing at the bridge on Gorman rd near route 1, anyone ever fished there?


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Lee.MD said:


> went to the centennial lake today, but got nothing.
> 
> Anyone ever fished the Little Patuxent River at laurel? I saw folks fishing at the bridge on Gorman rd near route 1, anyone ever fished there?


What did you use? If powerbait, what type? I think the salmon peach is the best.


----------



## Foursteps24

I have great success with white. Last year I caught everything on white. No other color


----------



## Lee.MD

I was using rainbow color powerbait, and pink power eggs. Fished at the rock side, and little island close by the rental place.


----------



## Big Rad

Try using the mini marshmellows. They work great


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

Lee.MD said:


> I was using rainbow color powerbait, and pink power eggs. Fished at the rock side, and little island close by the rental place.


Last time I fished the salmon peach outfished rainbow 3 to 0, I'm heading there now so we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Lee.MD

kool. Let us know how you do please.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac

I only caught one today.


----------



## Lee.MD

caught it at the rock side?


----------



## lenny

not much on fresh water fishing anymore,use to go over to centinnial lake ,but i,m a salt water fisherman,love the bay crocker and spots and perch and any thing that hits always going with a few captains i know ,cant wait for the weather to warm up


----------

